# Leaving philippines & coming back



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

If I am living in the Philippines on an extended visa stay then what happens if I leave the country? Say I travel to Guam and come back, will my extended visa stamp in my passport be what I need to reenter the Philippines or would I have to start over again at the entry point like Manila?

thanks

art


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you have a multiple entry visa - you can come and go till the visa expires. if it's for a single entry only - then the visa expires when you leave. 
Which would give you more time? your extended visa or a new visa?
I would check with BI.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hopefully, others can post an answer but if not here's an official link to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration and they do answer their messages, phone numbers are also listed, give them the information on your Visa type it should be listed in your passport.

https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Please define what you mean by extended stay visa? Do you mean 13a, tourist visa 9a, Long stay tourist visa(6 month), etc. 13a does not expire, 9a and the 6 month would expire the day you depart the Philippines and you would start with a new visa the day you return.

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Chuck,

I meant like a 6 months visa. I am going to get a multi entry visa before coming this time. then I won't have any issues.

thanks

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate Stateside*



greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> I meant like a 6 months visa. I am going to get a multi entry visa before coming this time. then I won't have any issues.
> 
> ...


Hi Art, it's been a long time for me but a couple times I applied for a 3-month multiple entry Visa and it cost me $150, always check with the Philippine Consulate that works with your state, here's a link to the Philippine Consulates stateside.
Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

It appears your from Florida so here's the numbers and contact information for the Philipine Consulate in DC. Embassy of the Philippines - Contact Us

No matter what information you get on this forum it's best to actually talk to the Philippine Consulate and get everything accomplished stateside before coming here, if you plan on becomming a permanent resident or if there's an option if you are married to Philippine citizens then you could get that knocked out in less than 2 months stateside sure would save you allot of pain and agony.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

With a multi entry visa you get 59 days in country. You can come and go as often as you like but you only get 59 days on every entry.. A multi entry visa is not a long term visa, A 1 year multi entry visa doesn't give you one year , only 59 days


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary is on the mark, you get that visa with the intentions of coming and going, I did this, 1 year multi entry 5 or 6 years ago, at that time about $140 Aussie dollars and seemed cheaper than multiple trips/frustrations and fees to BI. At the end of the day my plans to flit in and out of the country were thwarted by love, god help us/me. So every 56 to 58 days I went and extended my visa, for me it didn't work but for you it may with travel plans, good luck and enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

